# html umlaute decoden



## bygones (16. Nov 2004)

Bin ich blind, wie ist es möglich die HTML Code für die Umlaute wieder in einen Umlaut umzuwandeln...

also & Uuml -> Ü  (leerzeichen ist bewusst gemacht, damit das forum hier es nicht formatiert)....


----------



## Heiko (16. Nov 2004)

Nur mit Java oder darfs auch etwas JavaScript sein?

Das hier decodiert den String, du müsstest es also umdrehen, wenn ich dich richtig verstehe:


```
// Strings mit einem Apostroph ersetzen, damit sie als Übergabeparameter in HTML benutzt werden können
	public static java.lang.String getTextFuerJavaScript(String text) {
		// Aus Hugo's Hund wird Hugo\'s Hund
		// Dieser Text kann dann mit javaScript an eine Klasse übergeben werden

		return getTextFuerHref(text);

		/*int inx = 0;
		int inxstart = 0;
		int ersetztAnzahl = 0;
		StringBuffer sb = null;
		inx = text.indexOf('\'', inxstart);
		while (inx > -1) {
			if (inxstart == 0) {
				sb = new StringBuffer(text);
			}
			sb.insert(inx + ersetztAnzahl, "\\");
			ersetztAnzahl = ersetztAnzahl + 1;
			inxstart = inx + 1;
			inx = text.indexOf('\'', inxstart);
		}
		
		System.out.println(text);
		
		// Rückgabewert
		if (inxstart > 0) {
			return sb.toString();
		} else {
			return text;
		}*/
	}

	public static String getTextFuerHref(String text) {
		return replaceString(
			replaceString(
				replaceString(
					replaceString(
						replaceString(
							replaceString(
								replaceString(
									replaceString(
										replaceString(replaceString(text, "'", "\\\'"), "\n", "%0A"),
										"\r",
										"%0D"),
									"+",
									"%2B"),
								"&",
								"&"),
							"#",
							"&#35"),
						"%",
						"&#37"),
					"(",
					"&#40"),
				")",
				"&#41"),
			"?",
			"&#63");
	}

	public static String replaceString(final String text, final String suchstring, final String ersetztstring) {

		final StringBuffer result = new StringBuffer();
		// setzen startIdx and idxOld 
		int startIdx = 0;
		int idxOld = 0;
		while ((idxOld = text.indexOf(suchstring, startIdx)) >= 0) {
			// hinzufügen text bis zum nächsten suchstring
			result.append(text.substring(startIdx, idxOld));
			// hinzufügen ersetztstring
			result.append(ersetztstring);

			// aufsetzen nächsten Startindex
			startIdx = idxOld + suchstring.length();
		}
		// hinzufügen Rest
		result.append(text.substring(startIdx));
		return result.toString();
	}
```


----------



## bygones (16. Nov 2004)

nö nur java


----------



## Jaraz (16. Nov 2004)

Hi,


```
System.out.println(org.apache.commons.lang.StringEscapeUtils.unescapeHtml("&")); //hier html ä hin, wird vom Board ersetzt
[url]http://jakarta.apache.org/commons/lang/[/url]
```

Gruß Jaraz


----------



## bygones (16. Nov 2004)

Jaraz hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



 :applaus:  :applaus:  :applaus:  :applaus: 
merci


----------

